# Should I give up?



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Several days ago,I bought a type of diver,it looks good and at first Ilove it very much.However,I come to find this kind of type is not suitsble for me.Ihave no patience,I want to give up.but my friends told me I should not give up.
Can you tell me what is your opinon?:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont give up it takes time to adjust to a new club try taking it down the driving range you may need to adjust your ball height a little or the ball postion in your stance to suit the new driver but just keep swing!


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Surtees said:


> Dont give up it takes time to adjust to a new club try taking it down the driving range you may need to adjust your ball height a little or the ball postion in your stance to suit the new driver but just keep swing!


Thank you very much. After heard what you have said,I decide to keep on .
I firmly think I can make it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

glad i could help just keep swinging!


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Surtees said:


> glad i could help just keep swinging!


:headbang::thumbsup:
I firmly believe we can keep on together.
I hope we can make it and be succsesful.


----------

